# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > VB.NET > حرفه ای: فایل DLL دستگاه پوز بانک ملت / ملی ( PC POS )

## djhooman

با سلام خدمت دوستان

بلاخره با کلی کلنجار فایل DLL دستگاه POS جیمالتو رو برای همه بانک ها ( بیشتر توی ملت و ملی ) از پشتیبان گرفتم و توی پیوست میتونید دانلود کنید

یه Simulator داره کنار DLL که هرکاری میکنم توی فرمم نمیدونم چجوری اطلاعات و از دستگاه پوز بگیرم و توی فرم نشون بدم ...

میخوام یه دکمه تست ارتباط توی فرمم بذارم که ببینم ارتباط دستگاه با کامپیوتر وصل هست یا نه ...

بعدش هم اطلاعات شناسه قبض و پرداخت و به دستگاه انتقال بدم ....

کسی کمک میتونه کنه ؟؟؟؟

----------


## orasion

> با سلام خدمت دوستان
> 
> بلاخره با کلی کلنجار فایل DLL دستگاه POS جیمالتو رو برای همه بانک ها ( بیشتر توی ملت و ملی ) از پشتیبان گرفتم و توی پیوست میتونید دانلود کنید
> 
> یه Simulator داره کنار DLL که هرکاری میکنم توی فرمم نمیدونم چجوری اطلاعات و از دستگاه پوز بگیرم و توی فرم نشون بدم ...
> 
> میخوام یه دکمه تست ارتباط توی فرمم بذارم که ببینم ارتباط دستگاه با کامپیوتر وصل هست یا نه ...
> 
> بعدش هم اطلاعات شناسه قبض و پرداخت و به دستگاه انتقال بدم ....
> ...


سلام دوست عزيز 
من امروز پيغامت رو ديدم،آيا خودت تونستي چيزي پيدا كني؟

----------


## haghighatdoost

سلام
من dll رو توی C#‎ استفاده کردم و با توضیحاتی که نوشته شده بود کار باهاش خیلی راحت بود. فقط اگر بخواهیم از این dll در delphi هم استفاده کنیم چه کار باید بکنیم. در C#‎ به راحتی بصورت یک reference اضافه میشه ولی توی delphi نمیشه . آیا میتونید راهنمایی کنید
باتشکر

----------


## persian_bigboy

دم شما گرم، خیلی حال دادی




> با سلام خدمت دوستان
> 
> بلاخره با کلی کلنجار فایل DLL دستگاه POS جیمالتو رو برای همه بانک ها ( بیشتر توی ملت و ملی ) از پشتیبان گرفتم و توی پیوست میتونید دانلود کنید
> 
> یه Simulator داره کنار DLL که هرکاری میکنم توی فرمم نمیدونم چجوری اطلاعات و از دستگاه پوز بگیرم و توی فرم نشون بدم ...
> 
> میخوام یه دکمه تست ارتباط توی فرمم بذارم که ببینم ارتباط دستگاه با کامپیوتر وصل هست یا نه ...
> 
> بعدش هم اطلاعات شناسه قبض و پرداخت و به دستگاه انتقال بدم ....
> ...

----------


## dgmuhammad

سلام یه نمونه سورس لطفا بزارید

----------


## dgmuhammad

لطفا نمونه سورس کامل ارتباط ار طریق tcp ipکجا ای پی را وارد کنم

----------


## ebrahim_yazdi1

سلام ببخشید فایلها رو وقتی دانلود میکنم قابل باز شدن نیست میشه راهنمایی بفرمایید

----------


## cjmoon

اول باید ادد رفرنس کنی
بعد متعیر ها رو تعریف بعد مقدار دهی کنی ایزی ایزی تمام تمام

----------


## djhooman

سلام.خیلی ساده هستش کار باهاش ...
به عنوان ریفرنس اضافه میکنید و ...
توی سیمولیتورش یه نمونه سورس داره که راحت راخته کار باهاش ...

----------


## Saman_ap13

سلام مرسی از توضیحاتت. این فایل ضمیمه لینکش پاک سده انگار
ممکنه لطفا بذارید دوباره ؟؟
من موفق نشدم دانلودش کنم!
……
یا اگه کسی از بچه های اینجا فایل dll داره ممنون میشم بذاره واس دانلود🙏🙏

----------


## ROSTAM2

سلام. لینک ها درسته من دانلود کردم. اما آیا برا همه دستگاه های کارتخوان جواب می ده؟

----------


## ROSTAM2

سلام. لینک ها درسته من دانلود کردم. اما آیا برا همه دستگاه های کارتخوان جواب می ده؟
خیلی قدیمه فک کنم، ارتباط از usb رو نداره

----------


## Saman_ap13

سلام
کسی میدونه واس اتصال دستگاه پوز به کامپیوتر از چه کابلهایی استفاده میشه؟
توی فایل راهنما نوشته دو نوع ارتباط :
Rs232-usb
Tcp/ip
من Rs232 رو روی هیچ دستگاه کارتخوانی ندیدم! با lan نمیشه متصل شد؟
ممنون میشم اگه اطلاعاتی دارین برام توضیح بدین

با پشتیبانی همه شرکتا تماس گرفتم
هیییچ راهنمایی ای نمیکنن!

----------


## yahoocafe

> سلام
> کسی میدونه واس اتصال دستگاه پوز به کامپیوتر از چه کابلهایی استفاده میشه؟
> توی فایل راهنما نوشته دو نوع ارتباط :
> Rs232-usb
> Tcp/ip
> من Rs232 رو روی هیچ دستگاه کارتخوانی ندیدم! با lan نمیشه متصل شد؟
> ممنون میشم اگه اطلاعاتی دارین برام توضیح بدین
> 
> با پشتیبانی همه شرکتا تماس گرفتم
> هیییچ راهنمایی ای نمیکنن!


کسی از دوستان جوابی نداره!!!!!!!!

----------


## M_Maskout

سلام
کابل RS232ی مخصوص POS، یه سرش RS232 هست، یه سر دیگه‌ش، یه سوکت 6 پین هست. چند سال قبل، من این کابل رو از پشتیبان شرکت سامان کیش گرفتم. اون موقع، زمانی که اومده بود تا دستگاه رو در حالت PC-POS تنظیم کنه، این کابل رو مجانی داد. در صورتیکه دستگاه اتصال USB هم داشته باشه، نیازی به این کابل نیست و با اتصال از طریق USB، یه پورت COM به سیستم اضافه می‌شه و از طریق همون پورت، انتقال اطلاعات انجام می‌شه.

----------

